# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Snel moe

## loeka11

_ik ben de laatste tijd heel snel moe!
bijvoorbeeld als ik een dag ga stappen en laat ga slapen doe ik er een dag over om weer helemaal opgeknapt te zijn!
wat kan dit zijn?
kunnen jullie mij alsjeblieft helpen!

groetjes sanne
_

----------

